# Glorious Fall Sailing on Lake Michigan



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a tremendous day of sailing this past Thursday. Left Racine, WI at 5:00am CT with a friend on his 36ft Sabre and sailed across Lake Michigan to Holland, MI arriving about 5:00pm ET. Winds were out of the SSE between 22 and 27 true, seas were 4-6 feet with some 8 footers thrown in, we held a 92 degree heading and sailed directly across. Nothing beats seeing the sunrise on a day like that.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Great photo...thanks for sharing! If the rain ever stops, I hope to get some fall sailing in on Lake Michigan too.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welsh, next time your in Holland, please look me up.

kwaters, we are headed your way next weekend.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the new wall paper!


----------



## banshee (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the trip down memory lane - when I was a kid I helped a family friend move his new 40+ footer from Racine to Holland - ours was a wet cold trip in early spring - it was the first time I ever saw the Northern Lights - I love Lake Michigan in the fall (or really any time) - so many sailors never know the thrill and beauty of the Great Lakes -


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

kwaltersmi -

Did you brave the rain drops and drop in on the boat show in Grand Haven this past weekend? Anything of real interest? I had called the marina to inquire about the possibility of spending a night during our trip. Talked to a really nice guy who said they were having a boat show so didn't have any slips available.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like you had a wonderful sail. Unfortunately for us, we never sailed Lake Michigan. We bought our little cutter on the hard in Racine Wisconsin and she's on her way to Florida via the highway.


----------

